# A Simpe Question



## MysteriousWriter (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a simple question: When will Fur Affinity be back online?

I know this question may have been asked before, but I'm new to the forum and lack the strength to seek it out among the posts.


----------



## keohyena (Sep 6, 2005)

posable be back end of this month if rember right


----------



## furry (Sep 6, 2005)

Also, by signing up on this forum you accept that, if by the end of the month FA is not back on, you have no right to bitch about it else we e-beat you up.

Always read the fine prints !


----------



## keohyena (Sep 6, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> Also, by signing up on this forum you accept that, if by the end of the month FA is not back on, you have no right to bitch about it else we e-beat you up.
> 
> Always read the fine prints !


Furry stop with negtive stuff and chill out dude!


----------



## furry (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm not negative or angry.

If that helps, you can mentally add a "" at the end of my posts. 

(here, in this spot <- hint for your first time)


----------



## WHPellic (Sep 8, 2005)

keohyena said:
			
		

> Furry stop with negtive stuff and chill out dude!



I think he's just joking Keo.


----------



## keohyena (Sep 8, 2005)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> keohyena said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to tell with his attuide lately


----------



## Neonflash (Sep 8, 2005)

For the easiest answer to all these "When will FA be back up?" questions

It'll be up when it's friggin up, simple ^^


----------



## keohyena (Sep 9, 2005)

Neonflash said:
			
		

> For the easiest answer to all these "When will FA be back up?" questions
> 
> It'll be up when it's friggin up, simple ^^


posable be end of month


----------



## MysteriousWriter (Sep 10, 2005)

Neonflash said:
			
		

> For the easiest answer to all these "When will FA be back up?" questions
> 
> It'll be up when it's friggin up, simple ^^



Well exuse me, I was just curious.


----------



## eorpheus (Sep 10, 2005)

MysteriousWriter said:
			
		

> Neonflash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you know what they say.  Curiosity got the cat yelled at on the internet.


----------



## keohyena (Sep 11, 2005)

eorpheus said:
			
		

> MysteriousWriter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did't post that , only thing i posted it was by end of month


----------



## MysteriousWriter (Oct 18, 2005)

Now it's been some time and I feel it is time to ask this question again, straight and simple.

When will Furaffinity be back onlinje?


----------



## furry (Oct 18, 2005)

They said somewhere on this forum it'd be up for Halloween.

But the fact they've been looking for more coders very recently makes it seem like it'll have to be back online a lil later if they want the bugs to be squished proper.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 18, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> They said somewhere on this forum it'd be up for Halloween.
> 
> But the fact they've been looking for more coders very recently makes it seem like it'll have to be back online a lil later if they want the bugs to be squished proper.


We're still going to try for a Halloween launch. There may be some things that don't work as well as we'd like, or as smoothly as they should, but we're attempting to fix all of those kinks as we can. They are being worked on.

If they're not ready, well, we'll do the right thing and delay it a week or two to give coders more time to smooth out the edges. However, the hardware will be ready to go, and we'll to 'flip the switch' and make the system active once we're a confident in the code.


----------



## keohyena (Oct 19, 2005)

Hope ya best of luck getin gup on Hallween


----------

